# So I Caved In



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I caved in and bought a pair of Lucky Duck spinners. Roger's had them on sale and it's the only waterfowling toy I haven't owned or used. Yah another waterfowling impulse buy. They came with remotes, pack and are very good quality. So far they are the second best Mallard repellent I've ever used. The vortex is number one. Now field hunting was a whole different ballgame. They would center up birds pretty well in a field. Out here in the marsh - well I'm not so impressed. I've tried high speed, low speed and on a timer. Not so great results with Mallards. I realize birds are stale around here. I see a lot of guys running these and they must work? 

I have ran these on a few hunts. I haven't kept track of hours. But I've had them running in the backyard today trying to drain the batteries so I can charge them. So well here's my question. How long do the batteries last in these things? One thing that I am impressed with is the battery life they have.


----------



## F.A.L. (Nov 4, 2016)

They can last 2 to 3 years, sometimes longer. Depends on how you condition the battery, off-season storage, frequency of use, etc.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Geez Jerry, things must be tough out there if you caved in to electronic wizardry! I agree that the birds are stale and will avoid edges and bumps in the grass. It's sure been a tough year for me.
R


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Gross!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Think I've only put my mojo out a couple times. Every time I do, it just makes all these local birds that have seen hundreds of em flare off. But that being said, once in a while I find the spinners do work and my old mojos are in dire need of replacement and have been debating on that same deal on Rogers. I'd like to know what people think of em too.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Spinners*

I got rid of mine 2 years ago. No regrets what-so-ever. Jerk cords, pulsating feeders, swimming decoys work much better at attracting ducks IMHO.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> Think I've only put my mojo out a couple times. Every time I do, it just makes all these local birds that have seen hundreds of em flare off. But that being said, once in a while I find the spinners do work and my old mojos are in dire need of replacement and have been debating on that same deal on Rogers. I'd like to know what people think of em too.


 My first thought the batteries would last one hunt. But I haven't charged them since my Canada trip and several hunts. I finally just went ahead and charged them last night. Very impressed with battery life.

We had a great shoot yesterday morning but I don't think the spinner had anything to do with it. Mallards flat out didn't like it.

I bought it for hunting shallow water bulrush flats where jerk cords, swimmers and pulsating dekes don't work. I'll put it in the shed on the shelf tucked away with all the other needless $hit I've bought or made over the years that will never see the light of day again. Oh you know that shelf. If you've been in this game long enough you have one of those shelves too.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JerryH said:


> My first thought the batteries would last one hunt. But I haven't charged them since my Canada trip and several hunts. I finally just went ahead and charged them last night. Very impressed with battery life.
> 
> We had a great shoot yesterday morning but I don't think the spinner had anything to do with it. Mallards flat out didn't like it.
> 
> I bought it for hunting shallow water bulrush flats where jerk cords, swimmers and pulsating dekes don't work. I'll put it in the shed on the shelf tucked away with all the other needless $hit I've bought or made over the years that will never see the light of day again. Oh you know that shelf. If you've been in this game long enough you have one of those shelves too.


Just do what I did; sell them. :grin:

As for jerk cords, they will absolutely work any place you can float a decoy. There are even 12v motor driven devices that will do all the jerking for you. One is even voice actuated that turns on when you use your duck call.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

dubob said:


> As for jerk cords, they will absolutely work any place you can float a decoy. There are even 12v motor driven devices that will do all the jerking for you. One is even voice actuated that turns on when you use your duck call.


 OMG this is a family forum lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I get about 18 hours out of a charge on a new battery.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've thought about one many times. Never pulled the trigger. Bought some Wind Whackers last year, they don't seem to work at all. Haven't really tried them much, so the jury's still out. If not, to the shelf they go.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I was getting to the point where I wouldn't even bring one, that is the day some guys down from you have three out and they pull every duck in the county. I think they work but you need numbers, three or more in the right locations in the decoy spread.

tip 1: do not set a spinner in open water without any decoys around it.
tip 2: set spinners over the top of tight decoys 5-6 close together in a big group. I like placing mine over duck butts, that is where the ducks will usually land because they see feeding ducks. Ducks are greedy little ****** and they want to get right in where the food is.
tip 3: lean the spinner back on the pole until the head and neck are parallel to the water. this also looks like a real duck back peddling try to land straight down into the hole. 

The way this works is a spinner represent a duck landing, but it can't so it is hovering above the birds trying to find a hole to get down into to. I have used this technique more often then not and it works. They still work but you need to make them look as real as possible.

My 2cents

fnf8)


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

No batteries included. Left the spinners in the shed this afternoon. Worked out much better. And it was a stellar sunset.


The spinner's are for sale. Lucky Duck brand with remotes and a Roger's spinner bag/pack. Make me a good offer and I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JerryH said:


> The spinner's are for sale.


:O||::O||::O||:


----------

